# End Cap For Robou Workbench



## Mosterofnone (Feb 6, 2013)

I am trying to join an end cap to a 4inch thick robou workbench. I need to add this for my wagon vise. I have ran the end cap on a joiner, but am having problems getting the end of the bench flat since it is so thick. I have tried cutting half way though the end of the bench with my skill saw and fence jig, and then using a pattern router bit to match the other side, but the two pieces still have gaps when I lag bolt them together. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

How about using an electric hand plane?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I had the same problem on mine. I ended up by scribing a line across the top, cutting just shy with my circ saw, finishing with hand saw, then planing the end grain to the scribe line, checking for square the whole time.

I used a low angle jack plane. It was a lot of work, but came out nice. Also, when I lag bolted the encaps I found any slight imperfections were eliminated, but it still needs to be real close. Main thing I found was make sure the depth is square to top.

I suppose you could handplane an inch or so deep to the scribe line, check with a straight edge and then follow with a pattern bit. The other alternative is use it as an excuse to buy a really nice track saw ;-)

You can also hand plane the end cap to match any imperfections to the top, but I would think this would be extremely frustrating on a timber of this thickness.

I can't imaging using an electric hand plane I put those in the same category as a belt sander - project destroyers.


----------

